

Tell HN: NoSQL NYC Meetup/Mini-Conference - this Monday Evening (Oct. 5) - rit

We are holding a Meetup/Mini-Conference in NY this coming Monday, October 5.<p>Full details are at: http://anyvite.com/events/home/1aczrvxjp6 including RSVP, which we request you please use so we don't flood our rented venue.<p>I know there's an upcoming NoSQL East conference in Atlanta at end of October, we had started planning and announcing this several months ago.  Unfortunately, tracking down space and getting everything organized took a bit more time.  We have finally nailed down a larger space to hold this in, and hope that despite the short notice some of you HNers would care to join us.<p>The idea here is a short meetup and learning; it's not always easy to duck out of work for a tech conference so we hope a few hours out of your evening will leave you feeling enlightened.<p>Speakers will be covering CouchDB, MongoDB (and a panel with representatives of both projects comparing and contrasting the at-the-surface-similar systems), AllegroGraph RDF Store and using Clojure with Hadoop.<p>We also are looking for people to present lightning talks on NoSQL topics, so if you have a 5 minute talk in mind that covers a NoSQL technology you think people should see, use cases, examples of projects you've deployed tech (or even replacing MySQL, Sybase, Oracle etc with a NoSQL system) please email me (Link to my "lightning talk signup' mail bucket is on the anyvite page).<p>Also, huge thanks goes out to 10Gen &#60;http://www.10gen.com&#62; who has done the legwork for securing and renting a venue for this event.
======
rit
I should also mention this is being held in the evening, starting at 6pm.

Having never submitted before, I think I didn't realize links don't get
hyperlinked in submission. The linked URL to signup/details is:

<http://anyvite.com/events/home/1aczrvxjp6>

